# Self-registration of DLL failed?



## hlross72 (Nov 3, 2001)

When installing an application the installation aborts with "Self-registration of 'filename' failed, result code -1". I have had this problem with other installations, so it's not package specific. I also get this or a similar message when I use REGSVR32 or REGOCX32 to register a Visual Basic custom control. I think it may be a file involved in the registration process is possibly corrupt or missing. But I have no idea which files these are, so that I can replace them. But it's probably a lot more complicated then that! Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It is indeed a complex process, to get an idea you can read this:

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q249/8/73.asp

If you are really gung-ho to troubleshoot this you can install Dependency Walker (it's the "depends.exe" referred to in the above link). Learn the basics of using it (very geeky), then open regsvr32.exe and click on the Profile tab. enter the dll you want to register in the "Program Arguments" field.

I don't know what it will turn up, or how to interpret it, I've only experimented using a successfully registerable dll.

http://www.dependencywalker.com/


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Which version of Visual Basic do you have? If 6.0 you already have depends.exe
I would reinstall Visual Basic as a start. I would also install the service packs and see if that makes a diference.


----------

